# Kernel toolchain won't compile on CURRENT



## Phillipe (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey, it's me again. I'm having an issue when trying to build the kernel toolchain using the source from the head repository. When I try `make TARGET_ARCH=armv6 kernel-toolchain`, *I* get the following error:


```
===> lib/ncurses/form (cleandir)
Unknown modifier 't'

Error expanding embedded variable.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /home/ppsmartin/FreeBSD-CURRENT/lib/ncurses.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /home/ppsmartin/FreeBSD-CURRENT/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /home/ppsmartin/FreeBSD-CURRENT.
*** Error code 1
```

At first I thought it was because I was using armv6 as TARGET_ARCH, but 
	
	



```
TARGET=i386
```
 produces the same result. Anyone else is having this issue?


----------



## PM (Oct 15, 2013)

I had the same problem.

I fixed it by replacing the new :tu modifier with the old :U modifier in the following files:
/home/ppsmartin/FreeBSD-CURRENT/lib/ncurses/form/Makefile
/home/ppsmartin/FreeBSD-CURRENT/lib/ncurses/menu/Makefile
/home/ppsmartin/FreeBSD-CURRENT/lib/ncurses/panel/Makefile

and specifically at this line: 
	
	



```
DPADD=  ${LIBNCURSES${LIB_SUFFIX:U}}
```


----------

